# Is this a WaterSprite?



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

No. That is Hygrophila difformis, an easy to grow plant.


----------



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

The common name for it is Water Wisteria, close but no cigar.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

oh ok...

but does it even look like a water sprite (trying to consel myself.. haha)

thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes. Its leaves branch the way that water sprite leaves do. Water sprite is a fern and a crown plant, whereas the water wisteria (H. difformis) is a stem plant. (And, it is not a fern)


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

oh ok .. thanks !


----------

